# 2003 Lunar Champ 520 table size



## dakardave (May 26, 2013)

Help please!
Just bought a 2003 Lunar champ 520 and it has no table, can any one tell me what size it should be and how it mounts. Also does it form the rear bed base as there are 2 pieces of plywood at the moment that appear to be non original. Thanks in advance.


----------

